# Flooring & cage bottom for NIC cage??



## blondiesmommie (Jul 17, 2012)

What can I use for flooring for a nic cage?? For the bottom and shelves? Thanks!


----------



## liarakon (Jul 18, 2012)

This website:
http://www.therabbithouse.com/indoor/rabbit-cages-cubes.asp
has a really good NIC guide, including stuff about flooring  On there they say "Shelves MUST be solid so if you use grids cover them with wood, lino, carpet etc. A good option is hardboard covered with lino/tiles to create an easy to clean surface. You can add rubber or straw matting for extra grip."


----------

